# Plec's and other fish



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

right i have just introduced some plecs into my waterdragon enclosure to assist me in vivarium maintenance in the water. now i dont know a lot about bottom feeder fish but going to have a look on the net tonight for some info.
but any info anyone can give me would be greatfully received.

but as for other fish, my daughter has some sherbumpkins but she keeps forgetting about them, and with them being in her room i sometimes forget about them too! can they live alongside plecs. i know they're coldwater fish but they have been living in quite warm water without any probs (they were next to a radiator)

cheers

lisa b xxxx :twisted:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

I heard if you put cold water fish into warm water they grow like mad!!! Maybe a myth I dont know. As long as theres plenty of algae and stuff plecos will florish, though you can get bottom sinking food for them as well.


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

yeah i got some plec food. the filters have been running for 2 weeks now and there's a little algae build up so they're having a feeding frenzy at the moment.

well i've put the sherbumpkins in nw and they seem to be leaving each other alone. and if they grow faster then brill.... less chance of being snapped up by a hungry WD! nd makes for a wonderful vivrium set up. although where the plecs are going to go when they reach about half metre long i dont know! maybe a conservatory with a big water feature in lmao!


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

ok just read on a couple of websites that plecs can do really well with goldfish etc so long as the temp is right. just got two feeding times now, morning to feed the 'bumpkins and night to feed the plecs.

Cool! happy now  got a water tank in with the WD's and another in with the iguana. and the iguana has been watching the fish for the last hour or so. gives her something to do i supose lmao!

thanks for the info

lisa b xxxx :twisted:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

All i can say is, aslong as your adding dechlorinator and heat of around 26-27 degree's its fine, and i think your going to need that extra tank for when the plec overgrows lol unless your willing to give him back to the shop, theres always the option of a brilliant little catfish called the otocinclus, does the same work as a plec but grows around 2-3cm  Keep a few of these, makes up for the size !


----------



## lisa_b (Oct 12, 2005)

well when my WD's are fully grown they will be in a HUGE vivarium. got the glass doors already! Will be about 3 feet deep and floor to ceiling. not sure of length yet coz we haven't decided final position for the viv!

but most of the bottom is going to be like a huge fish pond. plus i was advised by the aquatics place that the plecks i have, have nice 'heavy duty armour' and grow to approx 50cms, which should give any WD a run for it's money lmao! My younger dragon has already tried to get the plec but couldn't get his mouth around it so he sits there watching it now lmao!

and yes i had already prepared the water when i set them up 2 weeks ago. but given the new additions a couple of food tablets each just to make sure they have a good night


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Just outa interest does anyone know how long it takes plecos to get massive? My dads had his for about 3 years in a 5ft tank and its only about 6-7in long. It was 2-3in when I got it for him. And food is not a problem as my dad overfeeds his fish!!! :lol: Just wondering...


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

Wouldnt have a clue to be honest.We had a plec that we bought at about 2 inches long and 4 years later it was nearlt 11 inches long but i have seen them in shops that are absolutely massive


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Depends the size of of the tank, the species of plec you have and also your water quality, the fact your dad overfeeds his fish may have stunted the plecs growth due the the extra waste in the tank !


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

OOOPPPSSS! I'll let him know!


----------



## lr85ninety (Jul 15, 2006)

*plecs*

you really shouldnt have the temp above 24c because of the gold fish as its their max temp for their well being so the plecs growth rate would be slower than in a hot tank the most common plec to be kept is in deed armoured complete with spines and fully grown can be quite destructive with their foraging for alge. My own plec(around 8" and growing) is always rearranging my set up with his clumseyness. Just remember the plec will require somewhere to hide like a sunken pipe as they prefere the dark as they are nocturnal feeders, if you find yours never comes out try cutting a slice of cucumber about 2" long then cut it length ways and sink it(i find plant anchors work best) he'l spend ages eating it they truely are a fantastic fish well worth watching have fun


----------



## lr85ninety (Jul 15, 2006)

*plecs*

you really shouldnt have the temp above 24c because of the gold fish as its their max temp for their well being so the plecs growth rate would be slower than in a hot tank the most common plec to be kept is in deed armoured complete with spines and fully grown can be quite destructive with their foraging for alge. My own plec(around 8" and growing) is always rearranging my set up with his clumseyness. Just remember the plec will require somewhere to hide like a sunken pipe as they prefere the dark as they are nocturnal feeders, if you find yours never comes out try cutting a slice of cucumber about 2" long then cut it length ways and sink it(i find plant anchors work best) he'l spend ages eating it they truely are a fantastic fish well worth watching have fun


----------



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

plecs really only grow to the size of the tank. i have had some big plecs, but nothing huge. also depends on what type of plec you have, some like the clown plec wont grow anymore than 3-4 inches or so.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Also not sure if this is the case with all plecs, but as they grow, they can become teritorial, not enough space in a tank with more than one large plec could lead to a disaster ! Recently lost ours in the 12ft tank, he was a beuty aswell  getting a new one on sunday, a friend has a pretty large plec and has no room for it, ideal for what were after


----------



## Mr-A (Aug 1, 2006)

Kooli said:


> plecs really only grow to the size of the tank. i have had some big plecs, but nothing huge. also depends on what type of plec you have, some like the clown plec wont grow anymore than 3-4 inches or so.


agree with that iv had several in both my 6ft tropical tank and my 2ft
they will only grow to the size of tank there in the one in the 2ft tank grew to about 7-8" and then stopped the one in the 6ft tank is about 13-15" an is the same, on thing id watch tho as sceen in my nieghbours tank if you have no fish they grow bigger, he had a 3ft tank and it was about 9" long and didnt grow past that, but he was then not wanting fish anymore so didnt buy anymore and as they died off it got bigger along with other fish (was weird there was a neon tetra that was about 3"), so i think they just adapt to space provided but they wont go the opposite way (shrink again) lol


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

The only downfall to housing plecs in small tanks, it stunts there lifespan aswell as growth !


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey.
I used to have some plecs, one was really little and grew a few inches in a few months another got to about 15 inches long i think in a similar time [diff tanks, think he may have been a few inches larger ot start with]


so umn... if a water dragon did get it it wouldnt be toxicor anyhting no??
also i know plecs clean algae but wouldnt the plec shit foul the water?
i guess its better than emptyin the water recepticle every day...
is the basic idea that if its good for the fishes its good for the reps?


----------



## willtang3000 (Aug 7, 2006)

i will watch your shubunkins if i were you because plecs will rasp the "slime" off fish such as goldfish,discus and angelfish and shubunkins being the same so be sure to feed your plec well so that he wont get into a habbit of getting its protein off your shubunkins


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

DEANandTRESE said:


> hey.
> I used to have some plecs, one was really little and grew a few inches in a few months another got to about 15 inches long i think in a similar time [diff tanks, think he may have been a few inches larger ot start with]
> 
> 
> ...


You might have mentioned it earlier on in the thread, but have you a filter in the tank ? Plecs are really messy fish, without a filter polution is pretty quik !


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hey man, i dont keep tropicals anymore, was talking in theory for the poo.
I like the idea of a permanent water area for water dragons etc, so just kit it out like an aquarium yeh? filter [normal internal spunge inside type?] heater, and treat for chlorine and amonia etc? stick in a couple of plecs or cat fish and leave it be? obviously feed the fish [algae flakes] if theres not enough algae naturally growing..and what change 20% of the water every couple months? sorry been a looong time since ive kept tropicals..
Dean


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I say yes to every questoin in your paragraph :wink:


----------



## chriscollier (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd say more like 10% water changes every week untill the tanks fully cycled and the filters mature. And don't relie on algae as food. Feed algae wafers aswell as other catfish pellets.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah thanks guys.
one thing i remember about keepin tropicals though...looking at them birds eye always freaked me out and made me feel dizzy... 

so has anyone got any pics of reptile/aquarium conjunteneerariums then?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=1926

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?t=3753&start=0



> conjunteneerariums


Erm..... what ??? :?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

what? you dont like my termonology? 
how many words did you make up today?


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Non lmao people would call me crazy if i did lol i tend to pronounce things wrong tho, specially the latin names for fish :lol:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol..i never know how to pronounce latin names... problem is unless you are very much in with a certain crowd you only tend to come accross latin names written down dont you?
then when u do talk to someone who knows thier shit so to speak you are too bloody scared to say the latin name incase you misspronounce.....im kinda like that anyway.


----------

